# Flash that compares to Canon 430 EX II



## JJOC5547 (May 25, 2010)

Hi all. I'm a newbie here. I currently have a Canon T1i and looking to buy a flash. Can anyone recommend a flash thats comparable to the 430 EX? I hate the look of the built-in flash and want to know what options are out there. I like taking portraits if that makes any difference... 

Thanks!

J


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 25, 2010)

who cares how it looks? if it does the job, that's a lot more important. that aside, canon flashes are probably the nicest looking flashes out there.


----------



## Big Mike (May 25, 2010)

I'm sure they meant the way that their photos look, when using the flash....not how the flash looks.

The 430EX is probably your best option (if not the 580EX).  Are you looking for something cheaper?


----------



## CraniumDesigns (May 25, 2010)

ah, i read it wrong. yeah, u get what u pay for. the canon flashes are pricey, but worth every penny. ttl is nice. i used to have the 430exII but it was stolen. this time around im gonna get the 580.


----------



## Ryan L (May 25, 2010)

Get the 430exII befre the rebate is done. I know locally when I went in Norman Camera last weekend it was 250.00 with the 50.00 rebate, thats cheaper than you can find one on ebay for. I'll sell you a ex380 when I buy the 430 this week!


----------



## icassell (May 25, 2010)

Maybe you can find a 430EX on the used market.  I use the original EX and it works great.


----------



## Ryan L (May 25, 2010)

I think you get in camera setup with the 430exII compared to the original which I hear a little easier.


----------



## JJOC5547 (May 25, 2010)

Ya, I meant the way the photos looked using the built in flash.  (sorry if i wasn't clear..lol!) I've only read good things about the 430 EX but just want to know if there is something a cheaper but comparable out there in photo-land.  I was reading up on the Sigma EF530 but i don't want to kick myself in choosing the wrong one.  Any thoughts on the Sigma?


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2010)

It's not a Canon, which means reverse engineering, which doesn't always work out the way they hoped.


----------



## Big Mike (May 25, 2010)

If I recall correctly, the Sigma is close to the same price as the 430EX, although it's closer in power to the 580EX.  

I know people who use Sigma flashes, they like them, but agree that the Canon's are built better.  

I've been hearing about a Nissin flash that is cheaper and supposedly works with Canon E-TTL (auto flash metering).

I'd still recommend the 430EX though.


----------



## JJOC5547 (May 25, 2010)

Thoughts on the Yongnuo YN-468?


----------



## Ryan L (May 25, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I've been hearing about a Nissin flash that is cheaper and supposedly works with Canon E-TTL (auto flash metering).
> 
> I'd still recommend the 430EX though.


 
Well you caught my attention with the E-TTL Nissan, until I read the stats. These are about as close as you get in power. I didn't even read anything else on it, after I saw the recycle time I quit looking.


Canon 430exII - $250
*Guide Number* - 141 ft./43m; at 105mm
*Recycle Time* - Approx. 0.1 to 3.7 seconds (AA-size Alkaline Batteries)/0.1 to 2 seconds (AA-size Ni-MH batteries)

Nissan di622 - $169.00
*Guide number* -144 ft./44m at 105mm
*Recycle Time* - 6 seconds (_based on fresh alkaline batteries & full power_)
4 seconds (_based on fresh Ni-MH batteries & full power_) 

I have an old polaroid that recycles faster than this! 6 seconds!?? Hope your subject isn't moving cause it's gone now!


----------



## Ryan L (May 25, 2010)

JJOC5547 said:


> Thoughts on the Yongnuo YN-468?


 

Yongnuo YN-468 review


----------



## JJOC5547 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the recs...looks like i'm leaning more towards the 430 EX.  Hopefully a good deal will catch my eye....


----------



## P3 Photography (May 26, 2010)

I think you will kick yourself if you go with anything other than Canon! I got a 430ex on craigslist for 175 and I LOVE it!!!


----------

